# A Plug for Lees Marine in Hyrum



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

Every year we take the ole Lund in for pre-season checks/servicing on both Mercury motors...We tried a couple other Marines in this part of the state and hands-down without question no better place in the Northern Utah than Lees Marine in Hyrum.  

The service and professionalism Lee, his wife Dixie, their Daugther, and technicians provide us is again without question 'TOP-NOTCH'. Some may think it's a drive but not for us because of the 'continual' 5-star quality service and attention-to-detail this business provides us it's well worth the drive. Always helpful, fully explains things, shows computer print outs on the main engine operating history, promptly returns phone calls and answers e-mail inquiries.

Last May we had a fish'n/camp'n trip planned with a couple from Boise who are TM nuts like us...well they had problems with their boats throttle quadrant the second day...gave them Lees number...Lee didn't have the part for the throttle quadrant but quickly referred them to a business in Logan who had the part...part installed and they were back on the water the next day chasing the beast with us.

So if you're look'n for a Marine and quality service or need a hard to find part...try Lees Marine in Hyrum...you won't be disappointed...

http://leesmarinesvc.com/index.html


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

I have also had great service at Lee's.
Not cheep but it's done right, the first time.


----------



## fish1on (Jan 12, 2009)

Saved me a number of times..............


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Wow! Isn't that over an hour drive for you? That must really mean something to you!


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

Huge29 said:


> Wow! Isn't that over an hour drive for you? That must really mean something to you!


...about 45 minutes one way...but when it comes to quality I'll make the drive in a heartbeat.

Went to a couple boat places very close but no where near the quality/service and down right professionalism...and when you have someone call you up and say...why is your boat in our lot and what did you want done...well taint never going back to that place...they'll sell you a boat but their service after the sale SUCKS...

So yep we'll continue to make the drive to Lees at least once a year and hopefully just once a year.


----------



## cajun1977 (Dec 8, 2007)

Ive told lee before, even if he doubled his price i would still go to him only cause of the customer satisfaction


----------

